# Stealth 55W Xenon HID Conversion Kit



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Getting tempted to buy these, has anyone else got this set fitted ?

Just thought i should ask before i click buy now, in case there are better alternatives ?

http://www.hids4u.co.uk/D2R-D2S-HIDS4U-Stealth-55W-Xenon-HID-Conversion-Kit.html


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I've just fitted the H7 high-beam kit (5k 55w) - still need to get the beams properly adjusted, but quite an improvement over the TT's standard four-candles output..

























Fitting's fairly straightforward - only thing that needed adapting (on the H7s anyway) was cutting out the centre of the combined sidelight/main beam bulb holder to fit the wired bulbs instead of the normal push-fit bulbs.

So might be worthwhile looking at the D2S bulb holder and seeing how a bulb with wires attached would fit (IF the bulbs have wires attached - they might just push on?) - HIDS4U are very helpful if you email them with any questions. 
*EDIT*: just looked at their site and it does look like they just push on without any cutting of the bulb holder needed, so no problem!

And keep us posted on how it goes - I might be tempted by the D2S kit in future.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for that very informative reply, yours certainly look very good !


----------



## CoppullTT (Apr 17, 2015)

OP please be aware that you really only require the uprated ballast units and not the bulbs as well. So if your current bulbs are OK you can get a pair of 55w ballasts for just £80 - you will need to make up a couple of short connection fly leads from your current bulbs to the new ballast outputs which are designed for aftermarket pre-wired D2S bulbs. The uprated ballasts simply create a more powerful arc in a standard bulb. I am running two sets like this in my Alfa.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for that info CoppullTT - I'll have a look at that.

As I understand it the H7 main beam kit uses the same bulbs with both H7 kits, the difference being the 35w and 55w ballasts powering them. If it's the same thing with the D2S kit then just buying the larger ballasts would make sense. 
I might even give plugging the 55w ballast into my existing D2S bulb a go, just to see if it works - any tips/pics you might have would be helpful, ta.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I would be a little careful plugging a higher rated ballast into 35w bulbs. They are not bulbs, they are burners and work by arcing between 2 electrodes with some serious voltage so not sure you want to be over powering them...

I can certainly vouch for HIDS4U, have bought 2 kits from them and they provide great service and as above are very quick and helpful when you need to ask a question, either by email or on their live chat service...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

It did concern me a bit when the H7 kit arrived and the bulbs had 35w stickers on them with the 55w ballasts in the box, but looking on their website they only had one type of H7 bulb listed (OK two if you count 'normal' H7 and 'anti-glare' H7R), so I guessed they just over-watted the 35w bulbs for more light output (the penalty being a slightly shorter bulb life).

Given that, I guess the same principle could be applied to the D2S bulbs, though now looking at the 2-pin socket and wires on the ballast wiring it to the lights might be a bodge too far...


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Getting close to buying this set now, hopefully have something to share in a couple weeks


----------



## StrokerTT32 (Jan 12, 2015)

I also want to make an upgrade to my TT . I have version without xenon headlight.

Which HID kit should I choose? I thought that H1 ? You are talking about H7 ?

then why 55W not 35W ballast? 35W will no be enough?

THanks for help


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

@Infidel - Have you fitted these yet, I would also like some feedback on this 55w upgrade to standard xenons.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

no not yet, ive been wasting money on other things away from the car but i will get them soon  after new coilovers, lol


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

just about to buy this set today, i cant figure out what bulbs i want, i think its d2s ?

can anyone please help me figure it out ? then laugh at me for being thick :lol:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes standard HID bulbs for the TT are D2S


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

ty buddy, i think ill grab the 35 watt kit.

And i guess some new h7 to go with 

ill report back when its all done.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

change of plan, i got the h7 55 upgrade instead, more of a challenge  
hopefully have something to show in a week...


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I would be interested in how you fit the H7 bulbs to the high beam. I have got a spare H7 kit lying around but dont really want to modify the holder enough to make them fit as the halogen bulb holder will not accommodate the HID bulbs...


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I've just fitted the H7 high-beam kit (5k 55w)


How are you getting on ?, mine are going in tomorrow and am starting to wonder about heat issues and damaged reflectors, being the paranoid type.... :lol:


----------

